# Childcare measures



## Brendan Burgess (12 Oct 2021)

We need more capacity 

We need to address cost 

€716m invested next year 

4,700 new posts from next September -


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Oct 2021)

Other changes which I don't understand.


----------



## RetirementPlan (12 Oct 2021)

From https://www.irishtimes.com/news/ire...e-subsidy-extended-to-all-under-15s-1.4698327


> In his Budget 2022 speech, Minister for Public Expenditure  said €716 million would be invested in the sector next year by the State, with an additional €78 million in core funding going to providers.
> 
> He said this additional funding for providers would be tied to a commitment that there will be no further increases in the fees facing parents.


Could this be an anti-competitive measure? I recall the Competition Authority coming out previously about some measure that was designed to stop price increases, on the bases that the measures were also preventing cost decreases.


----------



## circle (12 Oct 2021)

National Childcare Scheme universal subsidy extended to all children aged up to 15
This is the 50c per hour non-means tested subsidy of childcare before the ECCE (pre-school year(s)) scheme kicks in (so it currently applies from 6 months until the September when they are roughly 3) - currently about €22.50/week towards full time / 45 hour a week care.

It'll now apply to afterschool care up to age 15, at the same 50c per hour rate, so €10/week towards 20 hours per week care.

There are other measures focused on the mean-tested hours available which are more complex to understand.


----------



## circle (13 Oct 2021)

The universal subsidy extension to afterschool comes in in September 2022:


			https://assets.gov.ie/201332/c7e6f844-6842-4a71-a44d-4982847c8155.pdf


----------

